

Latest jQuery and jQuery UI Theme links on Google CDN - bigstorm
http://www.devcurry.com/2010/05/latest-jquery-and-jquery-ui-theme-links.html

======
stanleydrew
The full list, for reference, is here: <http://code.google.com/apis/ajaxlibs/>

------
balac
I didn't know they also hosted the themes, awesome!

------
Kilimanjaro
In my neverending quest to optimize everything I see, here is how I would
handle urls:

    
    
      http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.4.2/jquery.js

to

    
    
      http://api.google.com/jquery142.js
    

and

    
    
      http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jqueryui/1.8.1/jquery-ui.min.js
    

to

    
    
      http://api.google.com/jqueryui181m.js
    

Less prone to errors, easier to remember.

